# Login-Programmierung mit NetBeans



## anfänger09 (15. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute,

hab ein Problem mit einer Login-Programmierung bei NetBeans... Wenn ich das Programm (welches nebenbei auch nicht funktioniert :noe: ) starten möchte, dann erscheint in der Konsole:

Starting GlassFish Server 4.1
GlassFish Server 4.1 is running.
In-place deployment at D:\[...]\build\web
GlassFish Server 4.1, deploy, Connection refused: connect, false
D:\[...]\nbproject\build-impl.xml:1045: The module has not been deployed.
See the server log for details.
BUILD FAILED (total time: 7 seconds)

Was bedeutet das? Eben ging es noch, jetzt kommt plötzlich dieser Fehler...

Danke!


----------



## Dompteur (15. Mai 2015)

anfänger09 hat gesagt.:


> ..
> Starting GlassFish Server 4.1
> GlassFish Server 4.1 is running.
> In-place deployment at D:\[...]\build\web
> ...


Was steht denn da drin ?


----------



## anfänger09 (15. Mai 2015)

Hi Dompteur, 

wo finde ich das server log?

Zeile 1045 ist diese hier:
        <nbdeploy clientUrlPart="${client.urlPart}" debugmode="true" forceRedeploy="${forceRedeploy}"/>
hab debugmode="true" selbst gesetzt, das war vorher auf "false" (hatte da ein Kommentar im Internet gefunden, welcher meinte, dass es danach gehen sollte - tut es aber immer noch nicht...)


----------



## Dompteur (15. Mai 2015)

anfänger09 hat gesagt.:


> Hi Dompteur,
> 
> wo finde ich das server log?


Ich verwende Netbeans ja nicht, aber google hat mich hierher verwiesen: FaqLogMessagesFile - NetBeans Wiki


----------



## anfänger09 (15. Mai 2015)

Dachte das Problem entsteht durch GlassFish... 

hier erstmal der Inhalt der Message.log:

INFO [org.netbeans.modules.parsing.impl.TaskProcessor]: Task: org.netbeans.modules.csl.navigation.BreadCrumbsTask@29fcc5af : class org.netbeans.modules.csl.navigation.BreadCrumbsTask ignored cancel for 124 ms.
INFO [org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.deployment.impl.TargetServer]: Cannot incrementally deploy to more than one target
INFO [org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.deployment.devmodules.api.Deployment]
The module has not been deployed.
See the server log for details.
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.deployment.devmodules.api.Deployment.deploy(Deployment.java:259)
    at org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.deployment.devmodules.api.Deployment.deploy(Deployment.java:166)
    at org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ant.Deploy.execute(Deploy.java:111)
    at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:292)
    at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor53.invoke(Unknown Source)
    at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
    at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:497)
    at org.apache.tools.ant.dispatch.DispatchUtils.execute(DispatchUtils.java:106)
    at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:348)
    at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:435)
    at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:456)
    at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1393)
    at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1364)
    at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:41)
    at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1248)
    at org.apache.tools.ant.module.bridge.impl.BridgeImpl.run(BridgeImpl.java:286)
    at org.apache.tools.ant.module.run.TargetExecutor.run(TargetExecutor.java:555)
    at org.netbeans.core.execution.RunClassThread.run(RunClassThread.java:153)

Ich kann mit der nur leider nichts anfangen. Es ist wirklich gerade sehr ärgerlich. Das Programm lief und plötzlich ging nichts mehr...


----------



## stg (15. Mai 2015)

Dompteur hat gesagt.:


> Ich verwende Netbeans ja nicht, aber google hat mich hierher verwiesen: FaqLogMessagesFile - NetBeans Wiki



Die Meldung bezieht sich auf die server logs vom GlassFish und hat mit NetBeans nix zu tun. Die erwähnten logs befinden sich kreativerweise im Ordner "logs" der GlassFish Domäne


----------



## anfänger09 (15. Mai 2015)

Ok, hab die server.log gefunden, aber aus der kann man doch nicht schlau werden, oder?
[2015-05-15T17:01:23.529+0200] [glassfish 4.1] [INFO] [] [] [tid: _ThreadID=211 _ThreadName=Thread-8] [timeMillis: 1431702083529] [levelValue: 800] [[
  JdbcRuntimeExtension,  getAllSystemRAResourcesAndPools = [GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcResource, GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcResource, GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcResource, GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcConnectionPool, GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcConnectionPool, GlassFishConfigBean.org.glassfish.jdbc.config.JdbcConnectionPool]]]

Hat hier schonmal jemand mit NetBeans und GlassFish gearbeitet und versucht ne WebApplikation zu erstellen? Ich finde, dass ist mal wieder ein typischen Problem, welches mal wieder nur ich hab ;(


----------



## Dompteur (15. Mai 2015)

Netbeans und Glassfish habe ich noch nie verwendet. Ich arbeite mit Eclipse und Oracle Weblogic Server bzw ab und zu mit Tomcat. Die Logfiles haben da praktisch die gleiche Struktur.



anfänger09 hat gesagt.:


> [2015-05-15T17:01:23.529+0200] [glassfish 4.1] *[INFO] * [tid: _ThreadID=211 _ThreadName=Thread-8] [timeMillis: 1431702083529]


Der rot markierte Teil der Logfile-Zeile gibt die Art der Ausgabe an. INFO Zeilen sind harmlos.
WARNING's weisen auf mögliche Probleme hin und ERROR's sind echte Fehler.
Such also einmal nach ERROR. Da müsste dann eine Fehlerausgabe bzw ein Stacktrace zu finden sein.


----------

